# Las PROSTITUTAS se están anunciando a cara descubierta



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 9:28 PM)

Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.

cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??









613250028 Novedad quedemos así de simple 24 horas | destacamos


Escorts Malilla sagunto ruzafa mislata b Valencia ❤ 613250028 ☎ Hola amor soy una chica muy muy maja, especial soy divertida discreta y me disfruto lo que hago ufff vivo por esto y me encanta el mor bo quiero darte el mejor e inolvidable para ti, me encanta hacer de tod0 atiendo también telegram me




www.destacamos.com


----------



## Omnia (Viernes a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Hay ya más putas que civiles









Escorts en Valencia | destacamos


Escorts en Valencia ❤ Escorts y chicas de compañía en Valencia. ¿Buscas disfrutar una compañía sin igual no sexual? ¿Citas únicas? Disfruta de las mejores acompañantes. Perfiles para citas y compañía ahora.




www.destacamos.com


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Viernes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

al parecer estan PUTEADAS, Pasion concentraba el grueso de clientes y con simplemente anunciarse allí tenían cubierta la cuota diaria de clientes. Ahora se han desperdigado en 10 webs, Telegram, webs particulares... y les complica la labor y el nº de clientes esta a la baja


----------



## maxkuiper (Viernes a la(s) 9:42 PM)

Politatuadas. Pasando


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 9:43 PM)

goder esta española me gusta, pena que esté lejos









637999493 Raquel, española en alzira oferta 30€ | destacamos


Escorts Alzira Valencia ❤ 637999493 ☎ Hola me llamo raquel, vivo en alcira, tengo 39 años soy española , hago masajes relajantes y cuerpo a cuerpo con tu ya me entiendes y más cositas que te van a gustar para más información llamame y podemos llegar a un mutuo acuerdo




www.destacamos.com







jefe de la oposición dijo:


> al parecer estan PUTEADAS, Pasion concentraba el grueso de clientes y con simplemente anunciarse allí tenían cubierta la cuota diaria de clientes. Ahora se han desperdigado en 10 webs, Telegram, webs particulares... y les complica la labor y el nº de clientes esta a la baja



No creo que estén puteadas cuando los precios siguen igual. lo malo que está lleno de panchitas enanas, aunque alguna se salva


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 9:43 PM)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Politatuadas. Pasando


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Viernes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> goder esta española me gusta, pena que esté lejos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta sí que tiene un polvazo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Viernes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> goder esta española me gusta, pena que esté lejos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le ha metido una hilacha de carne en la muela.


----------



## p_pin (Viernes a la(s) 9:48 PM)

Webs alojadas en otros países y listo


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Esta sí que tiene un polvazo.



A mí lo que me pone es que es una chica más o menos normalita como esa. No me pone "follarme a pibones" o teens , me ponen chicas normalitas y he ido a pisos y he preferido escoger a una normalita que tias muy buenas eslavas por ejemplo




Fidelizadora dijo:


> El 95% de los anuncios son estafas, tías que dicen tener 25 y luego tienen 35, tías que te ponen fotos falsas directamente, y sobretodo muchos pisos ahora que se cubren las espaldas haciéndoles fotos a todos los clientes como norma para ofrecérselo de leverage a la policía en caso de que vayan a su piso.
> 
> Ir a de putas a día de hoy es hacer el imbécil a lo bestia, y más cuando la mayoría son letrinoamericanas asquerosas venidas del peor barrio de bogotá, y las que no son mediocres subidísimas porque saben que siendo 6/10 son las mejores lumis de la ciudad, así de triste es y así de bajo esta el nivel de las escorts en esta mierda de país.
> 
> ...



Estafan a los que van a pisos de teens que hacen servicios de 15 minutos y cosas así, con mujeres españolas independientes nunca me ha pasado nada. Hace unos meses me follé una española por 50 euros y sin problema, la chica como en la foto, buen servicio

a mi tampoco me gustan las panchis pero no le pondria asco a esta si por 40 media hora me dejara completo









632880893 Tu acompañante colombiana alegre simpática | destacamos


Escorts Plaza españa Valencia ❤ 632880893 ☎ Soy una orgullosa colombiana que le gusta el baile la risa la buena cantar y sobre todo la buena compañía me gusta compartir con personas inteligentes a entregadas que estén dispuestas a todo que tengan la mente abierta como yo estaría encantada de...




www.destacamos.com


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Gostas @QuiqueCamoiras ?? 









659588638 Matrimonio real | destacamos


Escorts Puerto sagunto Valencia ❤ 659588638 ☎ Por favor repetar la edad que busco matrimonio real, ella 52 años y el 60 años , ambos educados , buscamos chicos bis para , mayores de 45 años , pedimos ayuda contacta por whassap no mail recibimos en piso muy discreto,,no numero oculto leer bien...




www.destacamos.com





Tu seguro que se la mamarias al viejo primero


----------



## Deusx (Viernes a la(s) 10:00 PM)

Me he metido a Nuevoloquo y Sustitutas y ESTOY FLIPANDO también con la cantidad de lumis a cara descubierta que hay. Tanto jóvenes como maduras.

Le apretabas a esta madura? @Dorleto 






641085228 - Soy Rubi, una madurita atrevida y divertida. Siempre - Alicante


Soy Rubi, una madurita atrevida y divertida. Siempre dispuesta a darte la mejor y agradable compañía. Vive conmigo una experiencia única y sintamos




www.sustitutas.es


----------



## asakopako (Viernes a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Mejor a cara descubierta que a cara tapada, para evitar sorpresas. Que muchas orcas todavía siguen usando el bozal para tapar su jeto malayo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Viernes a la(s) 10:02 PM)

mmm no me fio, 

muchas parecen una estafa


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Viernes a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



Joder ahora lo hacen en Instagram.


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Deusx dijo:


> Me he metido a Nuevoloquo y Sustitutas y ESTOY FLIPANDO también con la cantidad de lumis a cara descubierta que hay. Tanto jóvenes como maduras.
> 
> Le apretabas a esta madura? @Dorleto
> 
> ...



Me gostan sus tetazas pero tiene una cara poco agradable. Si hiciera completo por 30 y me pillara cerca sí iría


----------



## Deusx (Viernes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

@REDDY a que esperas a ir?


----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 10:16 PM)

no me suelen gustar panchis pero ésta tiene una cara guapa agradable









671245241 Guapisima colombiana, muy inquieta | destacamos


Escorts Valencia Valencia ❤ 671245241 ☎ Hola, soy camila una madura guapa con unas ganas tremendas de demostrar lo que soy capaz de hacer soy una encantadora, sensual y atrevida, conmigo no habrá limites que valgan, pídeme lo que te apetezca y me emplearé a fondo para hacer realidad tus más




www.destacamos.com


----------



## DarkNight (Viernes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



Eso es mentira, hay una minoría de putas que lleva años enseñando la cara y el resto se la pixelan

Nunca he ido con una puta pixelada, nunca. Si no enseñan la cara, fuera


----------



## Gigatr0n (Viernes a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.



Si, no como tú, que tienes que utilizar una multi para publicar esta mierda soberana de mierde-hilo en el principal, putero folla-panchitas ridículo.

OOOOOOOOOTRA PUTA MULTI DE MIERDA AL IGNORE. Ya llevo 7 o 8 en un rato hoy.


----------



## LangostaPaco (Viernes a la(s) 10:22 PM)

Vaya puterio


----------



## elpesetilla (Viernes a la(s) 10:25 PM)




----------



## Dorleto (Viernes a la(s) 10:41 PM)

elpesetilla dijo:


>



el pesetilla, subnormal antiputero que se frustra mucho de ver que hay hombres disfrutando las putas + follamigas mientras él no tiene valor para ir de putas y llora


----------



## Jevitronka (Viernes a la(s) 11:05 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



Que lo siento por ella


----------



## elpesetilla (Viernes a la(s) 11:07 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> el pesetilla, subnormal antiputero que se frustra mucho de ver que hay hombres disfrutando las putas + follamigas mientras él no tiene valor para ir de putas y llora



No me hace falta,cuando sea un viejo derroido .tampoco q pa eso tengo a tu madre ,tu hermana..a todas las féminas de tu familia me las podría follar cuando kisiera


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 11:10 PM)

Aún mostrando la cara ponen fotos falsas. Miras en google y las pillas. Las putas a parte del asco que dan son de muy baja categoría


----------



## ProfePaco (Viernes a la(s) 11:17 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Aún mostrando la cara ponen fotos falsas. Miras en google y las pillas. Las putas a parte del asco que dan son de muy baja categoría



Venía a decir eso

La mayoría son fotos falsas. Algunas no hace falta ni comprobarlo.

Por 40 euros no esperéis modelos


----------



## remosinganas (Viernes a la(s) 11:18 PM)

puteros.info no defrauda...


----------



## River in the street (Viernes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

El mejor hilo de ECONOMÍA de todo el foro


----------



## Sardónica (Viernes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

A cara y a culo.

Ningún respeto tienen por su familia.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Viernes a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Ni cinco centimos pagaría

Que se jodan y se mueran de hambre.


----------



## Focus in (Viernes a la(s) 11:27 PM)

Las putas deberian pagarme a mi por follarmelas, pues soy mucho mejor que ellas: Mas sabio, mas decente, mas culto, mas inteligente, mas leido. Estas analfabetas de mierda que escriben hola sin hache no deberian exigirme un duro, al reves, deberian darme a mi los billetes por dignarme a meter mi polla en sus coños de sucubos.


----------



## trampantojo (Viernes a la(s) 11:41 PM)

asakopako dijo:


> Mejor a cara descubierta que a cara tapada, para evitar sorpresas. Que muchas orcas todavía siguen usando el bozal para tapar su jeto malayo.



O el potorro, ...que ya ese nombre tira p'atrás...¿Me comes el potorro?...ya te dice a lo que te vas a enfrentar.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (Viernes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Nuevapasion.com 
La verdad que es igual que la cerrada


----------



## BogadeAriete (Ayer a la(s) 12:03 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



A esas gordas no se, a mi me parece bien. Con furia y tal...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Ayer a la(s) 12:04 AM)

muchas son trampas policiales para pillar puteros.


----------



## favelados (Ayer a la(s) 12:06 AM)

La cara oculta o pixelada penaliza mucho en los anuncios, si quieren que el teléfono suene hay que enseñar la cara y ellas lo saben.


----------



## pamplinero (Ayer a la(s) 12:18 AM)

A mi me gosta estas dos, lastima que me pille un poco lejos.

Escort Yuliia





Escort Caily


Largest escort directory of escort girls. You find here the best girls for escorts providing massage and escort services. - Caily




www.eurogirlsescort.com


----------



## Jake el perro (Ayer a la(s) 12:26 AM)

pamplinero dijo:


> A mi me gosta estas dos, lastima que me pille un poco lejos.
> 
> Escort Yuliia
> 
> ...



Nos ha jodido


----------



## Nostalgia (Ayer a la(s) 12:29 AM)

joder como esta la primera


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Ayer a la(s) 12:33 AM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ni cinco centimos pagaría
> 
> Que se jodan y se mueran de hambre.



eso es, yo le estoy aplicando la misma medicina al chino de nvidia y a la china de amd
SE VAN A CAGARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BogadeAriete (Ayer a la(s) 12:43 AM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> al parecer estan PUTEADAS, Pasion concentraba el grueso de clientes y con simplemente anunciarse allí tenían cubierta la cuota diaria de clientes. Ahora se han desperdigado en 10 webs, Telegram, webs particulares... y les complica la labor y el nº de clientes esta a la baja



Que Telegrams, que webs? Si quitando destacamos y decontactos no hay más!!!


----------



## Dorleto (Ayer a la(s) 12:46 AM)

elpesetilla dijo:


> No me hace falta,cuando sea un viejo derroido .tampoco q pa eso tengo a tu madre ,tu hermana..a todas las féminas de tu familia me las podría follar cuando kisiera



"No te hace falta", lo que para ti "es suficiente" que a saber tu palmares de mierda, para otros hombres no

follar Una tía diferente a la semana es necesario y eso sin pagar aunque poder se podria, habria que invertir mucho esfuerzo y ganas. Pero es que despues de tantos años me aburre de sobremanera el jijijajeo de mierda. Y después repetir con la misma da asco, no motiva, prefieres cualquier otra.


----------



## Dorleto (Ayer a la(s) 12:49 AM)

pamplinero dijo:


> A mi me gosta estas dos, lastima que me pille un poco lejos.
> 
> Escort Yuliia
> 
> ...



lo de solo ir de putas para follar modelos me parece muy tonto. puteros que buscan autoestimita para despues contarlo


----------



## pamplinero (Ayer a la(s) 12:57 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> lo de solo ir de putas para follar modelos me parece muy tonto. puteros que buscan autoestimita para despues contarlo




Entonces estaras encantado de follarte orcos. Bien por ti.


----------



## Dadaista (Ayer a la(s) 1:00 AM)

Con la nueva ley no estaba prohibido anunciarse?


----------



## BogadeAriete (Ayer a la(s) 1:01 AM)

Dadaista dijo:


> Con la nueva ley no estaba prohibido anunciarse?



En España...han migrado al extranjero, salvo los imbéciles de pasión.com


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Ayer a la(s) 1:01 AM)

Por qué las de ahora son las verdaderas ..pero muchas son fotos robadas ...pero destacamos no es como pasión ...piden más datos ...


----------



## Dorleto (Ayer a la(s) 1:02 AM)

pamplinero dijo:


> Entonces estaras encantado de follarte orcos. Bien por ti.



tú eres de esos que las pocas mujeres que habrás follado sin pagar te dan asco y terminas pensando en tías exóticas como las que pusiste para excitarte, porque el 95% de mujeres te da asco. me dan pena los hombres como tú.

yo pago por follarme lo que me gusta y me apetece. Lo que más me gustan son las mujeres normales, pero tambien he pagado por follarme cracos que igual tenian tetazas enormes y cosas así


----------



## Dorleto (Ayer a la(s) 1:06 AM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Aún mostrando la cara ponen fotos falsas. Miras en google y las pillas. Las putas a parte del asco que dan son de muy baja categoría



Tú sí que das asco pollafloja muerto de hambre. que un hombre critique lo mejor que tenemos los hombres es para escupirte. te da rabia no tener valor para ir cuando te habras hecho miles de pajas viendo porno que tambien vienen a ser putas

Las fotos falsas tenian sentido cuando se tapaban la cara. Si no la tapan no creo que se arriesguen a que les digan TODOS los clientes que ella no es la de la foto


----------



## pamplinero (Ayer a la(s) 1:06 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> tú eres de esos que las pocas mujeres que habrás follado sin pagar te dan asco y terminas pensando en tías exóticas como las que pusiste para exitarte, porque el 95% de mujeres te da asco. me dan pena los hombres como tú.
> 
> yo pago por follarme lo que me gusta y me apetece. Lo que más me gustan son las mujeres normales, pero tambien he pagado por follarme cracos que igual tenian tetazas enormes y cosas así




Menuda pelicula te has montado imaginandote mi vida proyectando en los demas tus pajas mentales y tus neuras psicopatas de gilipolllas subnormal.


Se ve que te la pone dura insultar al personal y buscar pelea barata de barra de bar. Pues buscate a otro gilipollas como tu para buscar pelea barata y hacerte pajillas con orcos con pelos en los sobacos.

Se ve que has entrado aqui a trollear y ser un gilipollas buscar broncas.

Al ignore por puto gilipollas subnromal folla orcos.


----------



## Deusx (Ayer a la(s) 1:09 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> no me suelen gustar panchis pero ésta tiene una cara guapa agradable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy gostosa sin duda. Y vaya mogambos.


----------



## Lukatovic (Ayer a la(s) 1:12 AM)

No está mal, pero para mí le sobran los tatuajes. También podéis ir a un club y las veis en directo antes de contratar sus servicios sin Photoshop de por medio...


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 1:17 AM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> mmm no me fio,
> 
> muchas parecen una estafa



Me pregunto si queda alguna colombiana en Colombia o se han dispersado por toda Europa ejerciendo.


----------



## MarloStanfield (Ayer a la(s) 1:23 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



50 eur por esos mogambos y esa carita? ojito con el tatu en la cara, lo mismo te despiertas en una bañera sin un riñón


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Ayer a la(s) 1:26 AM)

Cuidado con estas cosas, cualquier día algún forero se va a dar un susto al ver a su novia/madre anunciada


----------



## gpm (Ayer a la(s) 1:51 AM)

¿Chicos no es muy barato para las pedazo hembras que hay?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Ayer a la(s) 2:00 AM)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> 50 eur por esos mogambos y esa carita? ojito con el tatu en la cara, lo mismo te despiertas en una bañera sin un riñón



Coincido con hustec ni de coña son 50 euros. Esa puta es minimo 100 la hora.

es un piso de putas y probablemente las fotos fake

si buscas el numero en google te salen fotos de diferentes cerdas

@QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## Deusx (Ayer a la(s) 2:03 AM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> es un piso de putas y probablemente las fotos fake
> 
> si buscas el numero en google te salen fotos de diferentes cerdas
> 
> @QuiqueCamoiras



¿A quién no le ha pasado lo de contratar a una lumi para follar solo con ella y al ir al llegar al piso sin avisártelo te hacen el "paseíllo" pero es la madame la que te da más morbo de todas?

Puta vida tete.


----------



## lappin7 (Ayer a la(s) 2:05 AM)

jaja, también hay BALLENATAS EMPODERADAS que se siente con derecho de cobrar igual que una escort vip


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Ayer a la(s) 2:06 AM)

lappin7 dijo:


> jaja, también hay BALLENATAS EMPODERADAS que se siente con derecho de cobrar igual que una escort vip
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1327107



ideal para una buena cagada en el pecho


----------



## eL PERRO (Ayer a la(s) 2:06 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> goder esta española me gusta, pena que esté lejos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Osea que alcira para ti esta lejos de valencia como para enchufar el churro. Eres igual de escoria que los mariconazos grinderos


----------



## gpm (Ayer a la(s) 2:22 AM)

Hay otros usuarios de la estatal telefónica CNT que también comentaron haber recibido insistentes llamadas con el código +675, perteneciente a Papúa Nueva Guinea, sobre la que se ha alertado es una supuesta estafa, pues buscan que se devuelva la llamada a ese número.


Ojo....


----------



## ciberobrero (Ayer a la(s) 2:23 AM)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Politatuadas. Pasando




Son putas joder no la madre de tus futuros hijos


----------



## Play_91 (Ayer a la(s) 3:50 AM)

Las panchas sudan pollas. Españolas no creo.


----------



## Elcyber (Ayer a la(s) 4:46 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



Una pregunta.
Cuando ellas se definen como "SCORT", son simplemente mujeres de compañía o implica relación sexual?


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 5:07 AM)

Pues algunas deberían taparse la cara y el cuerpo... SEÑORA!









695857151 Novedad gandia playa | destacamos


Escorts Gandia playa Valencia ❤ 695857151 ☎ Hola amores soy brenda muy cariñosa, divertida y mucho mas masajes a a tope no te arrepentiras para una mayor informacion comunicate con migo




www.destacamos.com


----------



## Tons of Fear (Ayer a la(s) 5:08 AM)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues algunas deberían taparse la cara y el cuerpo... SEÑORA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edad
*35 años*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (Ayer a la(s) 5:09 AM)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues algunas deberían taparse la cara y el cuerpo... SEÑORA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



35 años dice que tiene jojojo


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 5:10 AM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> 35 años dice que tiene jojojo



En cada pata


----------



## Lukatovic (Ayer a la(s) 5:12 AM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> 35 años dice que tiene jojojo



Quizás ya era yonki a los 5 años y eso ha ayudado.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Ayer a la(s) 5:16 AM)

jkaza dijo:


> En cada pata


----------



## buhoner0 (Ayer a la(s) 5:16 AM)

la mayoria de anuncios son fakes, cuando te guste una, pon su telefono en google y o bien puedes leer opiniones en foros al respecto, o puedes darte cuenta que en el mismo numero hay mas titulares, por lo tanto...tu decides.


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 5:17 AM)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


>



A ver quién es el valiente... 



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vuestro-melafo-mas-inconfesable.1152626/


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Ayer a la(s) 5:19 AM)

jkaza dijo:


> A ver quién es el valiente...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vuestro-melafo-mas-inconfesable.1152626/



Yo se la pago gustosamente de mi bolsillo a Xicomalo, tiene pinta de que la "chortina" haría muy buenas migas con él.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Ayer a la(s) 5:34 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



¡¡¡¡Buena tronca!!!!

se ha puesto de moda la mierda-tatuaje ese en el entreteto, para que parezcan aún más grandes..... es horrible.


----------



## stuka (Ayer a la(s) 6:27 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Me gostan sus tetazas pero tiene una cara poco agradable. Si hiciera completo por 30 y me pillara cerca sí iría




Por Dios.

No hagáis esas bromas, que me deprimo.


----------



## Fudivarri (Ayer a la(s) 6:36 AM)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Politatuadas. Pasando



Polipajillero. Pasando.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (Ayer a la(s) 6:52 AM)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Politatuadas. Pasando



No tengo polla.Pasando.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Ayer a la(s) 7:08 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



Cuidado, en el mismo numero sale una moronegra...................... FAKE









613250028 Hola soy lucy ofrezco y discreto mamo foto real | destacamos


Escorts Malilla, mislata, benetuser, ben Valencia ❤ 613250028 ☎ Hola amor soy lucy encantadisima estoy super con muchas ganas de y sentir tu en mi tengo un cuerpo delicioso para que entera, mis fotos son reales cariño sin engaño a y actuales estoy ardiendo




www.destacamos.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Ayer a la(s) 7:09 AM)

¿pero que mierda es esta? ¿alguien PAGA por ESTO?









641391120 Anny extrovertida, implicada latina | destacamos


Escorts Avenida campanar Valencia ❤ 641391120 ☎ Hola soy luna una chica de 30 años venezolana, estoy de paso por, españa valencia, quiero disfruta de una linda compañía para disfrutar un buen momento, buscame soy la chispa de alegría y energía que necesitas, dispuesta 24 horas me encuentro en la...




www.destacamos.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Ayer a la(s) 7:18 AM)

pamplinero dijo:


> A mi me gosta estas dos, lastima que me pille un poco lejos.
> 
> Escort Yuliia
> 
> ...



¡¡¡tremending la paágina esta!!!






Escort Mar , agency Tu Mejor Cita


Largest escort directory of escort girls. You find here the best girls for escorts providing massage and escort services. - Mar , agency Tu Mejor Cita




www.eurogirlsescort.com


----------



## LangostaPaco (Ayer a la(s) 8:37 AM)

elpesetilla dijo:


>



Más y menos de 40


----------



## LangostaPaco (Ayer a la(s) 8:37 AM)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¡¡¡tremending la paágina esta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso sera mentira mataos, os engañan como quiere. Tiene más Photoshop, luego vas y es una pancha de medio metro retaca jojojo


----------



## LangostaPaco (Ayer a la(s) 8:40 AM)

Deberían de hacer un canal probando putis, como los que van probando comida de los locales


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (Ayer a la(s) 8:41 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...


----------



## sepultada en guano (Ayer a la(s) 9:18 AM)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1327184



Esta debe estar especializada en borrachos.


----------



## eljusticiero (Ayer a la(s) 9:25 AM)

@Pajarotto ..¿es quali el OP?

Taluecs


----------



## comprador de afecto (Ayer a la(s) 9:27 AM)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> muchas son trampas policiales para pillar puteros.



Igual ya que en USA, que hay policías que se hacen pasar por putas y así pillar a puteros.


----------



## comprador de afecto (Ayer a la(s) 9:30 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> yo pago por follarme lo que me gusta y me apetece.



Así debe ser, y además sin que te creen problemas o se enteren las marujas del barrio.


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 9:33 AM)

Falta saber si es ella ...


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...




Canela fina, una preciosidad la verdad, siempre que sea ella claro.


----------



## vanderwilde (Ayer a la(s) 9:35 AM)

No sé qué coños me ha pasado a mí, que nunca he sido capaz de irme de meretrices, y mira que me gustan las mujeres, pues no he sido capaz.

Estuvo mi mujer un par de meses fuera de España, y estuve a punto de llamar a una. Me zúa la polla los vecinos, pero que va, no fui capaz.

Si de algo no me puedo quejar en la vida es que mujeres no me han faltado. Las he tenido detrás mía a puñados. Quizás a los mejor influya. Se somatiza.

Osea, y yo juro por mis muertos que es verdad. A mí me han llegado a pedir literalmente que la follase, y no solo una. Con las ganas se quedaron, y mujeres como las que están ahí. Pero sabía que había más, y, de culebra -rastrero-. poco.

Lo he pensado mcuhas veces, que al ser el menor de cuatro hermanos, y con 6 años de diferencia con el tercero... yo mandaba en mi padre, osea, se aplica eso de: "cómo criastes a tus hijitos? Queriendo al más chiquitito".

Mandaba en mi padre, y ahora va a llegar una... Ya mi mente no entra por ahí.

Una vez, entre tantas, salió mi mujé de peléa con mi madre, y le soltó: "No sabe usted que con su hijo no hay quien pueda".

Anda que no soy ceporro...

Una de las cosas más fáciles que hay en este mundo es hacer que una mujé se abra de patas. Solo hay que entenderlas...


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 9:35 AM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> mmm no me fio,
> 
> muchas parecen una estafa




Eso he pensado yo tambien.


----------



## OYeah (Ayer a la(s) 9:38 AM)

Todos los puteros sois de Valencia???


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 9:39 AM)

Por cierto han bajado tarifas o me lo parece a mi, mulatas desde 30€? ??









Escorts en Valencia | destacamos


Escorts en Valencia ❤ Escorts y chicas de compañía en Valencia. ¿Buscas disfrutar una compañía sin igual no sexual? ¿Citas únicas? Disfruta de las mejores acompañantes. Perfiles para citas y compañía ahora.




www.destacamos.com






Por cierto no se hasta que punto este hilo deberia ir aqui o mejor en veteranos.


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 9:41 AM)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se le ha metido una hilacha de carne en la muela.




Aún te siguen gustando las mujeres?


----------



## sepultada en guano (Ayer a la(s) 9:44 AM)

Murray's dijo:


> Aún te siguen gustando las mujeres?



Nunca me atrajeron demasiado, lo mío son los tíos.
Tuve algún escarceo les hace mucho tiempo pero no me llamó mucho la atención y así se lo hice saber a la chica.


----------



## ApartapeloS (Ayer a la(s) 9:46 AM)

Hay más pvtas que perros descalzos


----------



## LangostaPaco (Ayer a la(s) 9:50 AM)

vanderwilde dijo:


> No sé qué coños me ha pasado a mí, que nunca he sido capaz de irme de meretrices, y mira que me gustan las mujeres, pues no he sido capaz.
> 
> Estuvo mi mujer un par de meses fuera de España, y estuve a punto de llamar a una. Me zúa la polla los vecinos, pero que va, no fui capaz.
> 
> ...



Es que es más la ilusión y lo que nos imaginamos que luego el momento, tampoco es pa tanto follar está sobrevalorado


----------



## sepultada en guano (Ayer a la(s) 9:51 AM)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Es que es más la ilusión y lo que nos imaginamos que luego el momento, tampoco es pa tanto follar está sobrevalorado



Que te quiten lo bailao.


----------



## LangostaPaco (Ayer a la(s) 9:51 AM)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Es que es más la ilusión y lo que nos imaginamos que luego el momento, tampoco es pa tanto follar está sobrevalorado



Se disfruta más con una buena mamada, una buena comilona y una buena cagada y si no desmientemelo!


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 9:56 AM)

Por cierto la tetona que ha puesto OP no es ella si entrais al whatssapp hay una foto genérica...


----------



## LangostaPaco (Ayer a la(s) 9:56 AM)

Además que tiene que dar grima meterse en un antro de esos, que te pícara todo el cuerpo, y luego follar con miedo a pillar algo gordo, todo para meterla con un plástico y no disfrutar nada y dejarte 100€, yo sinceramente no le veo atractivo


----------



## Pollepolle (Ayer a la(s) 9:57 AM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Osea que alcira para ti esta lejos de valencia como para enchufar el churro. Eres igual de escoria que los mariconazos grinderos



Te ha dejado tirao alguno de Alcira??


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 9:58 AM)

vanderwilde dijo:


> No sé qué coños me ha pasado a mí, que nunca he sido capaz de irme de meretrices, y mira que me gustan las mujeres, pues no he sido capaz.
> 
> Estuvo mi mujer un par de meses fuera de España, y estuve a punto de llamar a una. Me zúa la polla los vecinos, pero que va, no fui capaz.
> 
> ...




Lo jodido es encontrar novia en este pais, yo estoy por largarme de este lodazal infecto o hacerme gay y que me la chupe alguno de 20 , porque es un imposible

Por eso las putas tienen demanda.


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 10:00 AM)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Nunca me atrajeron demasiado, lo mío son los tíos.
> Tuve algún escarceo les hace mucho tiempo pero no me llamó mucho la atención y así se lo hice saber a la chica.




Jajaja , bueno al menos te dejó claro que te van más los hombres..


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 10:02 AM)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Además que tiene que dar grima meterse en un antro de esos, que te pícara todo el cuerpo, y luego follar con miedo a pillar algo gordo, todo para meterla con un plástico y no disfrutar nada y dejarte 100€, yo sinceramente no le veo atractivo




La verdad que asi es eso y que no le puedes o deberias comer el coño ni besarla como si fuera tu novia aunque se lavan con agua y jabon antes de. Pero es lo que hay, cuando no hay pan... cuando no hay carne..bueno el pescado... eso o las pajas


----------



## little hammer (Ayer a la(s) 10:04 AM)

Eres valenciano?

@Dorleto


----------



## CaCO3 (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 AM)

¿No hay subforo de "Economía Sumergida" para poner esto?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Ayer a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Sus hijos también.


----------



## Pajarotto (Ayer a la(s) 10:15 AM)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo jodido es encontrar novia en este pais, yo estoy por largarme de este lodazal infecto o hacerme gay y que me la chupe alguno de 20 , porque es un imposible
> 
> Por eso las putas tienen demanda.



Novia diceee jaajajajaja

Ya tienes FÉ.


----------



## Pajarotto (Ayer a la(s) 10:24 AM)

Tienen que ser estafas para chantajear a la gente o algo.

No me creo nada.

Por cierto el tema de las estafas en todos lados está completamente fuera de proporción el último mes. Lo que había antes pero multiplicado por mil.


----------



## Euron G. (Ayer a la(s) 10:25 AM)

8 páginas para llegar a la conclusión de que la mayoría son fake. Fantástico.


----------



## Alf_ET (Ayer a la(s) 10:27 AM)

La mayoría de fotos de esa web son falsas. Sólo hay que buscar el teléfono en google y te salen cuarenta tías distintas con el mismo número.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (Ayer a la(s) 10:44 AM)

Euron G. dijo:


> 8 páginas para llegar a la conclusión de que la mayoría son fake. Fantástico.



A ver si te crees que todo el monte es orégano. Enseñando cara o sin enseñarla, las fotos de las profesionales suelen ser falsas o retocadas y eso ahora no va a cambiar. Y si de verdad las fotos son de la señorita en cuestión, probablemente las fotos las tomaron cuando Paco era cabo


----------



## Willvanperez (Ayer a la(s) 10:48 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Gostas @QuiqueCamoiras ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo que fuerte


----------



## Shudra (Ayer a la(s) 10:50 AM)

En USA muchas mujeres policía se hacen pasar por putas para cazar clientes y enchironarlos. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Pollepolle (Ayer a la(s) 10:52 AM)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tienen que ser estafas para chantajear a la gente o algo.
> 
> No me creo nada.
> 
> Por cierto el tema de las estafas en todos lados está completamente fuera de proporción el último mes. Lo que había antes pero multiplicado por mil.



A mi este mes me han estafado por los menos 20 veces. Micro estafas de 20 a 30 euros. Una locura y en Gangrenaa3 Susana Griso no dice nada.


----------



## EGO (Ayer a la(s) 10:53 AM)

Shudra dijo:


> En USA muchas mujeres policía se hacen pasar por putas para cazar clientes y enchironarlos. Cuidado pues.



En España no pueden hacer eso porque seria inducir a cometer delito.


----------



## ueee3 (Ayer a la(s) 10:54 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



Normal, se ha normalizado ya tanto el tema vía Tik Tok... Que ser prostituta parece una actividad más.


----------



## Marvelita (Ayer a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Pueden ser trampas para cazar puteros.


----------



## Marvelita (Ayer a la(s) 10:59 AM)

ueee3 dijo:


> Normal, se ha normalizado ya tanto el tema vía Tik Tok... Que ser prostituta parece una actividad más.



Yo no follo ni pagando, especialmente pagando no pienso follar.

No se que me parece peor si ser nunca follista, por la razon que sea; o pagar por follar, por la razon que sea.


----------



## Khazario (Ayer a la(s) 11:12 AM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...



Siento decirte que no te la vas a follar. El anuncio es un fake de manual.

Aquí tienes todos los anuncios que tiene ese número de teléfono sólo en Valencia:









Escorts 613250028 en Valencia | destacamos


Escorts 613250028 en Valencia ❤︎ Escorts y chicas de compañía en Valencia. ¿Buscas disfrutar una compañía sin igual no sexual? ¿Citas únicas? Disfruta de las mejores acompañantes. Perfiles para citas y compañía ahora.




www.destacamos.com





Está en toda España, la mayoría de esa web son anuncios falsos. Los puteros profesionales tienen vetada esa web


----------



## BogadeAriete (Ayer a la(s) 11:29 AM)

EGO dijo:


> En España no pueden hacer eso porque seria inducir a cometer delito.



Anda que no no ha habido sentencias absolutorias hasta de narcos por eso....


----------



## Tblls (Ayer a la(s) 11:35 AM)

Muy guapa una pena


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 11:37 AM)

El 70% de esas fotos son fake

Esto es como alliexpress o la bigmac una cosa es lo que ves, otra lo que te llega y pagas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Ayer a la(s) 11:40 AM)

Y yo el 31 de enero a pagar el iva y saber que para esto me quitan el dinero.


----------



## TomásPlatz (Ayer a la(s) 11:40 AM)

Ese anuncio es falso gilipollas

Esa puta no cobra 50 euros. 

Le han robado la foto a una chavala de instagram.

te lo digo yo que veo un anuncio falso a kilometros. 

AÑOS EN EL SECTOR ME ABALAN


----------



## Stalkeador (Ayer a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Están ahora muy limitadas ya que por ley no pueden ofrecerse desnudas y solo pueden recurrir a fotos con escotazo y falda corta. Las que son guapas aun pueden sumar puntos enseñando la cara. Pero están jodidas, nunca mejor dicho, porque un buen set de fotos desnudas atraía más clientes  que verlas vestidas por muy "apretadas" que vayan.

Y es que ahora, gracias a Irene Montero y la gordita "Pan", resulta que *"YA NO HAY PUTAS"*: con sus políticas _han acabado con la prostitución_. 

Ahora nos encontramos con el *eufemismo *de una gran cantidad, como si de un Tinder o web de contactos se tratase, de mujeres que se anuncian con muchas ganas de "_conocer gente_" y muy necesitadas de sexo PERO que no ponen condiciones sobre tu físico, si estás en el paro o tienes un buen trabajo, si tienes coche o te mueves con el bono-bus... ¡No les importa!


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Ayer a la(s) 11:47 AM)

602843197 Española fotos 100% reales | destacamos


Escorts Torrelavega Cantabria ❤ 602843197 ☎ Hola chicos soy saray, y es la primera vez que vengo a torrelavega, soy delgadita 55kg cuerpazo, super enrollada me gusta abrirme y descubrir nuevas experiencias junto a ti,no me importa si eres joven o maduro lo importante es que seas un caballero...




www.destacamos.com





40€, está de oferta.

Supongo que no tengo escapatoria.


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 11:50 AM)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tienen que ser estafas para chantajear a la gente o algo.
> 
> No me creo nada.
> 
> Por cierto el tema de las estafas en todos lados está completamente fuera de proporción el último mes. Lo que había antes pero multiplicado por mil.



En España todo es una estafa y un engañabobos, siempre estamos en alerta porque nos la pueden colar en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 11:51 AM)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> 602843197 Española fotos 100% reales | destacamos
> 
> 
> Escorts Torrelavega Cantabria ❤ 602843197 ☎ Hola chicos soy saray, y es la primera vez que vengo a torrelavega, soy delgadita 55kg cuerpazo, super enrollada me gusta abrirme y descubrir nuevas experiencias junto a ti,no me importa si eres joven o maduro lo importante es que seas un caballero...
> ...




Demasiado económico, una chortina..40€

Eso es fake


----------



## hemorroide (Ayer a la(s) 11:54 AM)

Esta dice que es actriz porno. ¿Cómo se llama?


Dorleto dijo:


> 613250028 Novedad quedemos así de simple 24 horas | destacamos
> 
> 
> Escorts Malilla sagunto ruzafa mislata b Valencia ❤ 613250028 ☎ Hola amor soy una chica muy muy maja, especial soy divertida discreta y me disfruto lo que hago ufff vivo por esto y me encanta el mor bo quiero darte el mejor e inolvidable para ti, me encanta hacer de tod0 atiendo también telegram me
> ...


----------



## From Thailand with love (Ayer a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Si podéis meteros un Nuru massage autentico y flipareis. Yo me hice el mes pasado uno en Bangkok con dos tias a la vez y me quede sin palabras. No se si se hacen en BCN.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Ayer a la(s) 12:04 PM)

Murray's dijo:


> Demasiado económico, una chortina..40€
> 
> Eso es fake



Tú tranqui, que en un par de años las verás ofrecerse por un plato de lentejas.


----------



## elpesetilla (Ayer a la(s) 12:12 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Ese anuncio es falso gilipollas
> 
> Esa puta no cobra 50 euros.
> 
> ...




Es obvio, pero ten en cuenta que el OP es poco menos que subnormal, bastante tiene el pobre con no cagarse encima


----------



## Otto Fenix (Ayer a la(s) 12:12 PM)

Alf_ET dijo:


> La mayoría de fotos de esa web son falsas. Sólo hay que buscar el teléfono en google y te salen cuarenta tías distintas con el mismo número.



No se cuantos vais a decir lo mismo, no seais borricos.

Cuando salen un porron de numeros y fotos distintas es porque es un lupanar. Los anuncios los pone la madame.

Cuando hay un solo movil y ves la misma foto es una sola chica independiente o particular.

Que en ambos casos puede haber alguna foto falsa pero no la mayoria ni por ese motivo. Cada uno anuncia lo que tiene, si son 10 putas pues 10 fotos.


----------



## Otto Fenix (Ayer a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Khazario dijo:


> Siento decirte que no te la vas a follar. El anuncio es un fake de manual.
> 
> Aquí tienes todos los anuncios que tiene ese número de teléfono sólo en Valencia:
> 
> ...



Y otro que tal, leete mi anterior post.


----------



## Otto Fenix (Ayer a la(s) 12:18 PM)

Murray's dijo:


> Demasiado económico, una chortina..40€
> 
> Eso es fake



Venga otro mas.

Lo normal si luego quedas es que sea 40 media hora o 20 minutos. Que es lo que tienen las lumis que van con reloj. Te pedira 80 la hora o 100.

Que para la mayoria que os quejais con 15 minutos os sobra si os pilla esa torda.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Ayer a la(s) 12:26 PM)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Venga otro mas.
> 
> Lo normal si luego quedas es que sea 40 media hora o 20 minutos. Que es lo que tienen las lumis que van con reloj. Te pedira 80 la hora o 100.
> 
> Que para la mayoria que os quejais con 15 minutos os sobra si os pilla esa torda.



Claro, joder. Media hora y me sobran 20 minutos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (Ayer a la(s) 12:31 PM)

Ir de putas es una mierda, yo tuve mi epoca, porque era un macaco testosteronico con mucha energia al ser nini. Solo hacia que comer, mazarme y dormir, tenia mas testosterona que un caballo.

Pero llega un punto que no compensa.

Ademas las tias que mas buenas estan no son putas. Las que se meten a putas no son pibones. Que si que si que hay excepciones y he encontrado a autenticas modelos en el mundillo, pero no es lo habitual.


----------



## Alan__ (Ayer a la(s) 12:33 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> al parecer estan PUTEADAS, Pasion concentraba el grueso de clientes y con simplemente anunciarse allí tenían cubierta la cuota diaria de clientes. Ahora se han desperdigado en 10 webs, Telegram, webs particulares... y les complica la labor y el nº de clientes esta a la baja



Que webs son esas? Es para un amigo.


----------



## Vientosolar (Ayer a la(s) 12:39 PM)

From Thailand with love dijo:


> Si podéis meteros un Nuru massage autentico y flipareis. Yo me hice el mes pasado uno en Bangkok con dos tias a la vez y me quede sin palabras. No se si se hacen en BCN.



¿Pero te las zumbas? Porque si no es para explotar después de eso.


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Ayer a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Sí, en Instagram.


----------



## From Thailand with love (Ayer a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Pero te las zumbas? Porque si no es para explotar después de eso.



claro, todo viene después del Masage. Las vas alternando a las dos. Ese aceite japonés que usan es brutal.


----------



## Jake el perro (Ayer a la(s) 1:01 PM)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues algunas deberían taparse la cara y el cuerpo... SEÑORA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda joya has encontrado ja ja ja


----------



## PiterWas (Ayer a la(s) 1:01 PM)

Khazario dijo:


> Siento decirte que no te la vas a follar. El anuncio es un fake de manual.
> 
> Aquí tienes todos los anuncios que tiene ese número de teléfono sólo en Valencia:
> 
> ...



Pareceis retrasados

Si es un lumi piso todas se anuncian el mismo numero


----------



## Jake el perro (Ayer a la(s) 1:11 PM)

Por cierto, ojo con llamar con vuestro número que luego llegan mensajes de "amigos" de la puta donde amenazan con fotos de cuerpos desmembrados si nos se paga una cantidad por haber molestado a la chica.

Otra estafa más.


----------



## riggedd (Ayer a la(s) 1:14 PM)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Tú tranqui, que en un par de años las verás ofrecerse por un plato de lentejas.



Lentejas es un plato de buen gusto, estas sabe Dios que prefieren comer, lo mismo grillos tostados con salsa de su puta madre


----------



## f700b (Ayer a la(s) 1:19 PM)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues algunas deberían taparse la cara y el cuerpo... SEÑORA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



35 años dice!!!!


----------



## Dorleto (Ayer a la(s) 1:21 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Ese anuncio es falso gilipollas
> 
> Esa puta no cobra 50 euros.
> 
> ...



puede ser, pero me he follado a decenas que eran verdad las fotos, subnormal panchito.

y como dicen por arriba, es un lumipiso que se anuncian todas con el mismo número y lo administra la madame. Si dices que quieres estar con esa chica SI O SI y si no te vas, no creo que sea falsa la foto, subnormal. las fotos falsas tienen sentido cuando se tapan la cara


----------



## Dorleto (Ayer a la(s) 1:24 PM)

Marvelita dijo:


> Yo no follo ni pagando, especialmente pagando no pienso follar.
> 
> No se que me parece peor si ser nunca follista, por la razon que sea; o pagar por follar, por la razon que sea.



tú eres una puta retrasada que te habras follado a la primera cita sin apenas contexto a muchos tios, para que después vayais hablando de contexto, romantizacion blabla

Yo mismo me he tirado a muchas chicas que me han invitado a su casa a la primera cita a lo largo de mi vida con apenas 20 minutos de conversacion por badoo y cosas así, el polvo es igual o más placentero, no hace falta contexto, eso son chorradas que se inventan mujeres para no parecer putas y virgenes que nunca lo han hecho


----------



## BigTwentyOne (Ayer a la(s) 1:35 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> AÑOS EN EL SECTOR ME ABALAN



Abalan que es declinación del vocablo Ábalos.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (Ayer a la(s) 1:45 PM)

Alguna recomendación por Barcelona?


----------



## Azote87 (Ayer a la(s) 1:46 PM)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues algunas deberían taparse la cara y el cuerpo... SEÑORA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es novata


----------



## auricooro (Ayer a la(s) 1:51 PM)

Murray's dijo:


> Por cierto han bajado tarifas o me lo parece a mi, mulatas desde 30€? ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los 30 euros son la nueva normalidad en este país. Antes era rarísimo, ahora lo general es que no lo anuncien, pero si preguntas, muchas si bajan a 30 euros 15 o 20 minutos. Obviamente no te tratan igual que si sueltas 50, no suele haber besos, van con más prisas... Pero para poner a una tía buena a 4 y soltar el grumo no está mal, y es que hoy en día con 30 euros ni invitas a cenar a una civil con lo caro que está todo.


----------



## auricooro (Ayer a la(s) 1:54 PM)

ueee3 dijo:


> Normal, se ha normalizado ya tanto el tema vía Tik Tok... Que ser prostituta parece una actividad más.



Yo tengo tiktok y no me sale nada de putas.


----------



## Hrodrich (Ayer a la(s) 1:56 PM)

Tremenda crisis en el sector PVTESCO, se notan que hacen falta clientes.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Ayer a la(s) 1:58 PM)

auricooro dijo:


> Yo tengo tiktok y no me sale nada de putas.



Ahí lo que pasa es que todas tienen onlyfans.

Es otro tipo de puta.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (Ayer a la(s) 2:12 PM)

Si *definimos feminista* como "persona del sexo femenino *polifollada que quiere vivir a costa de los hombres por tener coño*". 

Las lumis son feministas con precios transparentes a cambio de contrato por obra y servicio... Mucho mejor que las feministas a las que todo precio les parece machista a cambio de nada por su parte, vamos las feministas pro-régimen gubernamental hembrista. 

¡Dejaos de subvencionar feminismo! Y buscaos a una mujer decente y de centro...¡Donde las hayan aún, claro!


----------



## sepultada en guano (Ayer a la(s) 2:13 PM)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Tremenda crisis en el sector PVTESCO, se notan que hacen falta clientes.



Si fuera así, los aviones hacia el otro lado del charco irían llenos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Ayer a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Deusx dijo:


> Me he metido a Nuevoloquo y Sustitutas y ESTOY FLIPANDO también con la cantidad de lumis a cara descubierta que hay. Tanto jóvenes como maduras.
> 
> Le apretabas a esta madura? @Dorleto
> 
> ...



Ostias, he echado un vistazo por encima a algunos anuncios y todo lo que me he encontrado son chonis politatuadas reventadísimas de más de 50 años... Qué derroición.


----------



## Joaquim (Ayer a la(s) 3:09 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> al parecer estan PUTEADAS, Pasion concentraba el grueso de clientes y con simplemente anunciarse allí tenían cubierta la cuota diaria de clientes. Ahora se han desperdigado en 10 webs, Telegram, webs particulares... y les complica la labor y el nº de clientes esta a la baja



Que le den las gracias al PSOE y a Podemos.


----------



## roquerol (Ayer a la(s) 3:24 PM)

Como dicen por ahí arriba, el mejor hilo de economía. Cuando las putas están de rebajas... mal vamos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Ayer a la(s) 3:27 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> goder esta española me gusta, pena que esté lejos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Ayer a la(s) 3:32 PM)

Algo por Murcia ? es para un hamijo


----------



## Lma0Zedong (Ayer a la(s) 3:35 PM)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


>



Imagínate tener menos de 40 años y pagar por eso...


----------



## ANS² (Ayer a la(s) 3:35 PM)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Politatuadas. Pasando



en las de contrato sí, pero en las putas de prepago da igual


----------



## Deusx (Ayer a la(s) 3:41 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Ir de putas es una mierda, yo tuve mi epoca, porque era un macaco testosteronico con mucha energia al ser nini. Solo hacia que comer, mazarme y dormir, tenia mas testosterona que un caballo.
> 
> Pero llega un punto que no compensa.
> 
> Ademas las tias que mas buenas estan no son putas. Las que se meten a putas no son pibones. Que si que si que hay excepciones y he encontrado a autenticas modelos en el mundillo, pero no es lo habitual.



Si eres pobre entiendo que no es la mejor opción. Pero a poco que cobres un sueldo decente, un par de polvos mensuales con putas caen mínimo.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (Ayer a la(s) 3:42 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...








Una canita al aire en Suecia







www.burbuja.info


----------



## TomásPlatz (Ayer a la(s) 3:57 PM)

Deusx dijo:


> Si eres pobre entiendo que no es la mejor opción. Pero a poco que cobres un sueldo decente, un par de polvos mensuales con putas caen mínimo.



Yo deje de ir de putas, cuando me di cuenta de que era mejor invertir ese dinero en mi que en un coño.


----------



## Adhoc (Ayer a la(s) 4:05 PM)

Abolición de la prostitución ¡ya!


----------



## Atotrapo (Ayer a la(s) 4:07 PM)

Esto lo van a prohibir, aplicarán abolicionismo feminista porque patata.

Pero eso si, ten tu only fans y sortea una cita contigo a buen precio, eso no será prostitución, sino una relación contractual/mercantil.

Al final muchas de estas deben pensar “Me vendo, gano pasta y encima en negro” o “me hago sugar baby”.


----------



## FENlX (Ayer a la(s) 4:11 PM)

Joder.. pagar por esos orcos... madre mia

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gayolo II (Ayer a la(s) 4:17 PM)

La puta del op parece un chop hecho por ordenador. Casi que me jor me quedo a pahas


----------



## Hamtel (Ayer a la(s) 4:18 PM)

Gracias por la info. Ya he quedado con una para más tarde.
Iremos a tomar algo y a ver lo que pasa


----------



## Hamtel (Ayer a la(s) 4:20 PM)

OYeah dijo:


> Todos los puteros sois de Valencia???



Sí


----------



## Tufo a Pies (Ayer a la(s) 4:22 PM)

Como ya te han comentado por arriba, no salen desnudas por la ley de prohibición de anuncios. El cierre de pasion ha sido un mazazo para el sector, muchas putas san esfumao.


----------



## Murray's (Ayer a la(s) 4:29 PM)

Hamtel dijo:


> Gracias por la info. Ya he quedado con una para más tarde.
> Iremos a tomar algo y a ver lo que pasa



Has quedado con una de esas de la página?


----------



## Hamtel (Ayer a la(s) 4:30 PM)

Murray's dijo:


> Has quedado con una de esas de la página?



No. De otra web y mirando referencias en spalumi


----------



## OYeah (Ayer a la(s) 4:41 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo deje de ir de putas, cuando me di cuenta de que era mejor invertir ese dinero en mi que en un coño.




Coño con la lefa todavia del cliente anterior.


Y a la que no puedes besar.


Nunca lo he entendido. Y más en estos tiempos de badoo y demás.


No es para mí y ya nunca lo será.


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 5:14 PM)

Se van adaptando a estos tiempos


----------



## Eremita (Ayer a la(s) 5:16 PM)

13 páginas en 18 horas, de las cuales, 7 las hemos pasado durmiendo.

Veo que hay mucha necesidad o pobreza sexual, que diría un podemita de mierda.


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 5:19 PM)

Que alguien con experiencia abra jilo de lumis lonchafinistas de 30 euros pa´bajo.

El jilo podría ir en veteranos, economía o consumo responsable.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (Ayer a la(s) 5:28 PM)

Cuanta puta.


----------



## Khazario (Ayer a la(s) 5:29 PM)

PiterWas dijo:


> Pareceis retrasados
> 
> Si es un lumi piso todas se anuncian el mismo numero



Retrasado lo serás tú gilipollas. Ese teléfono tiene 5000 anuncios en toda España. Ahora me dirás que tiene 1 piso por provincia y que tiene un abanico de 5000 putas. Búscate esa foto con Google Lens para darte cuenta que la tipa vive en Canadá gilipollas y es una top de onlyfans allí.


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 5:46 PM)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Cuanta puta.



Cierto, cualquier día os vais a encontrar ahí a vuestra hermana y vuestra madre.

Qué haríais en tal caso? La contrataríais para follárosla con una bolsa en la cabeza? La contrataríais para leerle la cartilla? O le haríais publicidad por este floro y seríais sus representantes?


----------



## auricooro (Ayer a la(s) 5:49 PM)

jkaza dijo:


> Cierto, cualquier día os vais a encontrar ahí a vuestra hermana y vuestra madre.
> 
> Qué haríais en tal caso? La contrataríais para follárosla con una bolsa en la cabeza? La contrataríais para leerle la cartilla? O le haríais publicidad por este floro y seríais sus representantes?



Creo que está claro cuál de las opciones me da más dinero. Como diría shakira, los hombres facturan.


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 5:54 PM)

auricooro dijo:


> Creo que está claro cuál de las opciones me da más dinero. Como diría shakira, los hombres facturan.



Además, para que se la follen mohamé y mamadú, que se la folle un burbu


----------



## OSPF (Ayer a la(s) 5:56 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> yo pago por follarme lo que me gusta y me apetece. Lo que más me gustan son las mujeres normales, pero tambien he pagado por follarme cracos que igual tenian tetazas enormes y cosas así



Tu eres el primo al que endiñan las que no trabajan y están siempre libres.
Para follarme un cracko , me meto al badoo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (Ayer a la(s) 6:03 PM)

Han venido todas las "latinas" a pagarnos las pensiones


----------



## PiterWas (Ayer a la(s) 6:37 PM)

Khazario dijo:


> Ese teléfono tiene 5000 anuncios en toda España. Ahora me dirás que tiene 1 piso por provincia y que tiene un abanico de 5000 putas



Hay que ser muy subnormal para inventarse esa pelicula cuando pones el numero en google y sale en 4 webs anunciandose todas las tias en valencia

A mi no me engañas, tu fuiste el que fue a pinchar las ruedas del tren


----------



## Alex001 (Ayer a la(s) 6:42 PM)

Yo prefiero el puti club, así se ve si están tatuadas, casi todas, para no entrar.


----------



## Vientosolar (Ayer a la(s) 6:53 PM)

jkaza dijo:


> Cierto, cualquier día os vais a encontrar ahí a vuestra hermana y vuestra madre.
> 
> Qué haríais en tal caso? La contrataríais para follárosla con una bolsa en la cabeza? La contrataríais para leerle la cartilla? O le haríais publicidad por este floro y seríais sus representantes?



Leí hace un tiempo que uno contrató los servicios de una puta, y cuando fue para allá se encontró cara a cara con que era su hija, le dio un infarto allí mismo y se murió.


----------



## jkaza (Ayer a la(s) 6:55 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Leí hace un tiempo que uno contrató los servicios de una puta, y cuando fue para allá se encontró cara a cara con que era su hija, le dio un infarto allí mismo y se murió.



También me suena el caso, demasiado bueno para ser real... no sé, Rick


----------



## astur_burbuja (Ayer a la(s) 7:10 PM)

Omnia dijo:


> Hay ya más putas que civiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas es todas


----------



## Critikalspanish (Ayer a la(s) 8:06 PM)

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es coger los 50 euros, ponerlos en el espejo y hacerte una gayola mirándolos.
Posteriormente procede a guardarlos en tu billetera de nuevo.
El putero no pone dinero, sino esmero.


----------



## ÆON (Ayer a la(s) 8:09 PM)

gpm dijo:


> ¿Chicos no es muy barato para las pedazo hembras que hay?



El resto del pago lo haces con tu alma y un riñón.


----------



## Yomismita (Ayer a la(s) 8:20 PM)

jkaza dijo:


> Se van adaptando a estos tiempos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1327891



Latunes WTF


----------



## nx- (Ayer a la(s) 9:22 PM)

Focus in dijo:


> Las putas deberian pagarme a mi por follarmelas, pues soy mucho mejor que ellas:



La puta mentalidad de CHAD.


----------



## Felson (Ayer a la(s) 9:26 PM)

Ya te digo:


----------



## SexyVIcky (Ayer a la(s) 9:28 PM)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> Lo mejor que puedes hacer es coger los 50 euros, ponerlos en el espejo y hacerte una gayola mirándolos.
> Posteriormente procede a guardarlos en tu billetera de nuevo.
> El putero no pone dinero, sino esmero.




Jajajaja!!!Me has hecho reír de verdad hoy,
Gracias!


----------



## eL PERRO (Ayer a la(s) 9:57 PM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Te ha dejado tirao alguno de Alcira??



Tu padre, que queria pagarme por comerme el rabo, pero le di 2 ostias, le quite el dinero y se fue sin mamar. Como la prima de torrente


----------



## SexyVIcky (Ayer a la(s) 10:04 PM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu padre, que queria pagarme por comerme el rabo, pero le di 2 ostias, le quite el dinero y se fue sin mamar. Como la prima de torrente



Jajajajajaja!!!
Este tío es un crack,sea quien sea.
Te mando Doritos y campurrianas pal finde.


----------



## SexyVIcky (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 PM)

Antes se anunciaban sin poner la cara?


----------



## Mr.Adler (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 PM)

Clarooo que a cara descubierta, si a ellas ni las van a multar, ni las van a detener, ni las van a vilipendiar... pobrecitas


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (Ayer a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Leí hace un tiempo que uno contrató los servicios de una puta, y cuando fue para allá se encontró cara a cara con que era su hija, le dio un infarto allí mismo y se murió.




Sí, creo que era la chica de la curva.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (Ayer a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Dorleto dijo:


> Estoy mirando destacamos.com y me sorprende que muchas se anuncien a cara descubierta cuando antes el 99% se la tapaba, pero salian desnudas.
> 
> cREO QUE me voy a follar ésta, ¿qué le parece a @Lady_A y la gorda de @Jevitronka ??
> 
> ...




A ver claro que se anuncian a cara descubierta, es que ahora son masajistas o acompañantes, no presciputas.


----------



## SexyVIcky (Ayer a la(s) 10:09 PM)

Antes escondían la cara?


----------



## Pollepolle (Ayer a la(s) 10:11 PM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu padre, que queria pagarme por comerme el rabo, pero le di 2 ostias, le quite el dinero y se fue sin mamar. Como la prima de torrente



El mundo de los chaperos es muy oscuro y violento.


----------



## eL PERRO (Ayer a la(s) 10:13 PM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El mundo de los chaperos es muy oscuro y violento.



A ti te lo van a decir, siendo como es tu padre el mecenas de todos ellos


----------



## SexyVIcky (Ayer a la(s) 10:15 PM)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El mundo de los chaperos es muy oscuro y violento.




Y eso no lo saca la cajera.Eso no existe 
Solo las mujeres,que no pueden ser putas por su propia voluntad, y la prostitucion de hombres no existe.


----------



## MariconCulero (Ayer a la(s) 10:23 PM)

Hay hasta preñadas









653236398 Embarazada novedad en barcelona jovencita 22 | destacamos


Escorts Sagrada familia Barcelona ❤ 653236398 ☎ Ahora en barcelona karina jovencita preciosa 22 años novedad super hottt recién llegada supernovedad embarazada 6 meses muy implicada en la kamma me gusta todo y estoy en la zona sagrada familia llámame




www.destacamos.com


----------



## matajuesas (Hoy a la(s) 1:50 AM)

coño pues en esa web he encontrado a esta en madrid por 60€









672293767 Candy española, nueva en la zona rivas | destacamos


Masajes relajantes Rivas vaciamadrid Madrid ❤ 672293767 ☎ Soy candy de exquisitas curvas, piel suave y con unas manos mágicas mis fotos son 100%reales me considero una chica elegante, muy implicada en mis encuentros y una verdadera de los buenos masajes y las caricias haré de nuestro encuentro...




www.destacamos.com





jodete dorlete en madrid las pvtas son mas guapas jajajaja ratatatatatataaaaaaaaa


----------



## matajuesas (Hoy a la(s) 1:54 AM)

he estado mirado mas y la mayoria a cara descubierta son panchis nada nuevo. alguna esta pasable pero si quieres calidad hay que pagar ademas hay que jugar al buscaminas y jugarterla sin ver la cara. muy pocas de nivel a cara descubierta.






Escort Chloe , agency SkyModels


Largest escort directory of escort girls. You find here the best girls for escorts providing massage and escort services. - Chloe , agency SkyModels




www.eurogirlsescort.com





no hay edurnes ni azafatas por menos de 200


----------



## Vaross (Hoy a la(s) 2:18 AM)

Morototeo dijo:


> Dejense de chorradas jovenes.. Es mejor preparar 3000 euros y hacer el amor en una virgen, que te acompañe toda la vida, a todas esas mierdas, tatuadas, vacunadas, polifolladas, y con posibilidad de transmitir enfermedades y que no estan bien de la cabeza... haced caso a los viejos del foro.. preparar 3000 euros, hacedle un regalo bueno, y darle una buena sorpresa a la virgen que os guste, y adelante, cameladla.. decidle que le invitais a un crucero por el mediterraneo, o similar, dile que es el amor de tu vida, y que quieres invitarle a un viaje....ACEPTARA SEGURO.. y sino, te guardas los 3000 euros para otro año, para cuando te enamores de otra.. os lo merecéis, chavales milenials..  Para desvirgar a una chavala, solo hay dos opciones, o eres un JOVEN ALFA, o SACAS PASTA..id a por lo segundo, que aquí en burbuja, no hay ni un puto alfa.. En 1980 eramos todos alfas.. ahora solo sale 1 de cada 100.



Por 3000 euros casarte con una virgen? En dónde?


----------



## Morototeo (Hoy a la(s) 8:07 AM)

Vaross dijo:


> Por 3000 euros casarte con una virgen? En dónde?



joder no lo cojas al pie de la letra.. Ostias. Mi consejo es que paséis de la prostitución, vaya generación que viene madre mia. Busca una buena chica, sea virgen o no, y ni en los puticlibs, ni los domingos a la mañana en los afters la vas a encontrar... vete los domingos a misa, cambia de aires..vete los domingos a sitios donde hay buena gente, no se.. de senderismo en grupos organizados, a jugar al golf o a ver las carreras de caballos los domingos a la mañana al hipódromo.. y cuando encuentres tu media naranja, invítale a hacer un buen viaje contigo a alguna buena playa de America latina.


----------



## Pollepolle (Hoy a la(s) 8:43 AM)

Que os parece esta en Guada por 90€??


----------

